# ranger72's Garlic Mashed Potatoes



## ranger72 (Jan 19, 2007)

I am Posting my recipe for Garlic Mashed Potatoes at the request of one of our new forum members..It is very rich and it goes very well with any form of grilled, smoked or roasted meat  or chicken or whatever you like. :) 


3 1/2 pounds russet potatoes
16 fluid ounces (2 cups) half-and-half
6 cloves garlic, crushed
2 tablespoons kosher salt
6 ounces grated Parmesano Reggiano

Peel and dice potatoes, making sure all are relatively the same size. Place in a large saucepan and cover with water. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat and then reduce heat to maintain a rolling boil. Cook until potatoes fall apart when poked with a fork.

Heat the half-and-half and the garlic in a medium saucepan over medium heat until simmering. Remove from heat and set aside.

Remove the potatoes from the heat and drain off the water. Mash and add the garlic-cream mixture, salt, and Parmesan; stir to combine. Let stand for 5 minutes so that mixture thickens and then serve.


The potatoes will become very soupy when you add the half and half mixture with the minced garlic cloves but will tighten right up with the addition of the grated parmesan cheese..

This very rich and tasty!

ranger72 :) 


OTBS # 14


----------



## joed617 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey Ranger,
           Sounds great I'll have to try. We usually use red skin potatoes, leave the skin on quarter them, toss in a pot of water with 10 20 even 30 cloves of garlic. When fork tender we drain them and smash'em add some cream, a li'l salt...  Yours kinda puts them over the top with the cheese so I have to try your recipe cause I'm always over the top.. laugh

Thanks for the recipe,

Joe


----------



## ranger72 (Jan 19, 2007)

:D *Hey Joe!*


Ten Dash Four on always being over the top!


 :lol:  8) 


ranger72

OTBS # 14


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jan 20, 2007)

Ranger...Joe...

Thanks for the recipes....always looking for something new to try...

Later
Richard


----------



## ranger72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi There *Vulcan*


You are most welcome..


ranger72 :) 


OTBS # 14


----------



## Dutch (Jan 26, 2007)

Gotta daughter that just loves garlic smashed potatoes. Now that she's in a motherly way, she really has a craving for the spuds!  Going to have to try out your recipe just for her-Thanks Ranger!! 

BTW-YEE HAA, FINALLY GETTIN' A GRANDDAUGHTER!!! WHAA HOO!! (and I'm not the least bit excited!! No siree :P )


----------



## ranger72 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi There *Dutch*



Well, That'a wonderful news Brother Dutch!

Yes! I can see by your text that the prospect of a new Grandchild doesn't excite you at all!


Congratulations Buddy!   I hope your daughter enjoys the old ranger's version of Mashies!


ranger72 :D 


OTBS # 14


----------



## tonto1117 (Jan 26, 2007)

Congratulation's Dutch, we welcomed our first a bit back and she is the light of  mine and her grandaddy's life. Ranger definitley have to try  some of those tater's, they sound delicious.


----------



## ranger72 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi there *tonto!*


Yep! they're really good but you'll need to go work out for a couple hours after eating them! :D 


Welcome aboard to you and your Hubby! Lottsa good people here.



ranger72 :) 


OTBS # 14


----------



## smoked (Jan 27, 2007)

well these mashed potatoes are definitly going to be tried out here!!!!!


----------



## cheech (Jan 27, 2007)

Ranger thanks for sharing the recipe

Dutch congratulations please make sure to share pictures.


----------



## ranger72 (Jan 27, 2007)

*smoked and Cheech!*


Enjoy!

ranger72 :) 


OTBS # 14


----------



## smoked (Feb 10, 2007)

we did enjoy....was the best garlic mashed we ever have had, will be making more sunday in fact :D


----------



## smoked (Feb 12, 2007)

Ranger,
dude....man not only did we love these things....but I made a huge double batch tonight with ruth's special breaded chicken, took it in to our girls up the road and dang.......talk about loving it......several of the girls want the recipe (along with my bbq sauce one I've posted as well)....it was as big of a hit as ruths pasta salad......you have made the big time on this one!!!!!!  I am asking permission to pass on the recipe (granted you already posted it here on a public forum) ;)  so if it's cool with you there are some really cute girls that are interested, and maybe even a couple of guys....but thats another story 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










 :shock:


----------

